# NRs in ND



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I am a new member and would like some advice about ducks and snows north of Devils Lake. Last year was my first visit, last week of Oct. we stayed in bisbee until everything froze up our third day. All advice appreciated.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Generally snows in ND are pretty tough to come by in the fall. Your timing has to be really good and that amounts to more luck than anything. Generally snow numbers are pretty low in the state. The farther west you go the better the odds of shooting snows. The snows that hit the Devils Lake area generally do not hang around very long when they do come through. The problem with snows in ND is that if a flock hits the ground it will be surrounded in about 10 minutes. This does not always hold true but from my past expierience it is accurate in the Devils Lake area. You can get into some shooting but I would concentrate on ducks and honkers.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

PH,
I think you said it better than I did.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.

I hate to be pessimistic but gandergrinder is pretty accurate. If decoying is you pleasure, it's awfully tough to decoy pressured birds. And like Prairie hunter said, that's why Canada is better (no pressure).


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

"from far and wide"
"god keep our land"

What did they change the words?

M.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks alot guys! We have alot of canadas here in northern IN. and I know a couple of farmers that hate them so we shoot alot of them, but we do not see any snows here. We also have alot of ducks (green heads and woodies) but they are local. I noticed in ND. its a little different, Ive never seen so many ducks in one place!!! I love your state and I found the people were very friendly and nice to hunters.


----------

